# New boat setup. Questions about Lights



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

First off I really like the Forum. I have been trying to figure out how to set up my new Carolina Skiff with lights and I have some ideas but I want some feedback. I am worried about using halogen lights cause of the glare. I seen all the posts about this light is better than this light and so on. MY question is 1. Should I use Halogen lights or HPS or the other funny named light. 2 Is the glare really that big of a deal when using the lights mounted above the water line. I have a coleman 1550 watt generator so I wont have that many watts to use. I thought about getting two 500 watt halogens and a 250 watt halogen and fastening them to a 2x4 and fastening it to my handrail. Question 3 If used 1250 watts of halogen lights do yo think it would be bright enough to see a ways out. Question 4. Would HPS or the funny name light put out more light with 1250 watts of usage. Question 5 Does anyone have a setup on a carolina skiffI could look at and get some ideas. I am coming in from offshore tomorrow and I am going to try and gig some flukes arounddauphin island on my days off.I know these are alot of questions but I have alot cause I want to do it right the first time. Also some feedback on gigs and where you get your poles would be great.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I currently run a 2000 watt Honda with 4 300 watt halogens and they put out plenty of light for me, although I am in the process of swapping over to hps. According to what I have been told they provide excellent penetration in murky/muddy water. But do keep in mind that I have been running the halos for about 4 years now and really don't have any complaints. I just want to try something different. As far as the glare, once you put them on the boat you can adjust them to do away with what little there is depending upon whether you are gonna be sitting or standing. I used to do some floundering over there around the island. You can really load up on them IF you can catch the conditons right. Which I always found to be almost impossible. But if you live close by its not that big of a deal as I have to drive a good ways. Hope this helps!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ishmel407 (5/7/2008)*First off I really like the Forum. I have been trying to figure out how to set up my new Carolina Skiff with lights and I have some ideas but I want some feedback. I am worried about using halogen lights cause of the glare. I seen all the posts about this light is better than this light and so on. MY question is 1. Should I use Halogen lights or HPS or the other funny named light. 2 Is the glare really that big of a deal when using the lights mounted above the water line. I have a coleman 1550 watt generator so I wont have that many watts to use. I thought about getting two 500 watt halogens and a 250 watt halogen and fastening them to a 2x4 and fastening it to my handrail. Question 3 If used 1250 watts of halogen lights do yo think it would be bright enough to see a ways out. Question 4. Would HPS or the funny name light put out more light with 1250 watts of usage. Question 5 Does anyone have a setup on a carolina skiffI could look at and get some ideas. I am coming in from offshore tomorrow and I am going to try and gig some flukes arounddauphin island on my days off.I know these are alot of questions but I have alot cause I want to do it right the first time. Also some feedback on gigs and where you get your poles would be great.


first off welcome to the forum! as far as which is the best light...well thats all up to personal preferance. i used to run underwater 12v lights but recently switched to halogens. they both have pros and cons...but for me the pro of not having to worry about charging a bunch of batteries for the 12v lights by going with the generator/halogens was the biggest plus for me. i run 4/300w halogens on my boat and im very happy with them! i have a very good view all the way around the bow of the boat where with the underwater setup i was running the light was more centralized straight off the bow...i can see just as far off either side of the boat as i can off the bow which is a plus for me. when i first set up my boat i was using a colmen powermate 1550 just like you have and it worked very well...now i have a 2000w honda knock off that is a good bit quieter. like i said in the beginning when it comes to what type of light to put its all up to your personal prefrence. hope this helps!!!


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. Do you think I should use more lights and less watts or less lights and more watts. I was planning on using three light to get to the 1200 watts but yall said you use four lights . IS there a benefit other than being able to turn your lights in a broder scope.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

WELCOME!

It is a personal preference, as said above. I like the 12V's for the lack of glare and the QUIET! With an onboard charger it is no hassle at all.

My last boat was a Carolina Skiff 198DLX. I took off the bow rails, and using the existing holes, bolted on (with wing nuts and washers) a 1"X4" cedar board. I mounted the lites to the board so that they could swing up onto the deck for cruising and trailering. The board was also a good place to rest the gig without chewing up the gelcoat!

Send us some :takephoto


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I was planning on leaving my rails on the boat and using a 2x4 and fastening it to the rails and then fastening the lights to the board. Going to use u bolts to fasten the 2x4 to the rails. Take it off and put the lights in the back of the boat when I am running. I may even put a few of the under water low wattage lights on the boatjust to have some light under the water and see how that goes. I wanna use every watt if I can.LOL


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ishmel407 (5/7/2008)*Thanks for the quick reply. Do you think I should use more lights and less watts or less lights and more watts. I was planning on using three light to get to the 1200 watts but yall said you use four lights . IS there a benefit other than being able to turn your lights in a broder scope.


you will get a much broder scope using 4 lights instead of 3. but 3 would still give you a good bit of light. like i said i like the 4/300w lights myself. i am thinking about changing my outside 2 lights to 500w though to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

FA I am running 2500 watts on the outside and 2 300 watts on the inside and I think it helps out a little on seeing better towards the bank in shallow water.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *ishmel407 (5/7/2008)*I was planning on leaving my rails on the boat and using a 2x4 and fastening it to the rails and then fastening the lights to the board. Going to use u bolts to fasten the 2x4 to the rails. Take it off and put the lights in the back of the boat when I am running. I may even put a few of the under water low wattage lights on the boatjust to have some light under the water and see how that goes. I wanna use every watt if I can.LOL


10-4. I wasn't trying to tell you what to do, just throwing out an option. If I understand correctly, you'll have to unbolt U-bolts, and remove the light systemto run? Sounds a little cumbersome, but not sure exactly what you have in mind. We always end up tweaking anyway!


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know much about floundering except what I have been reading and getting tips on myself, but as far as rigging or mounting anything on the boat where you would use wood like 2x4 or 2x6 or anything other than plywood here is a tip.

I went to Homedepot and bought some of the plastic synthetic wood used for building porches and decks. It is kinda heavy but totally water proof and quite strong when used properly. It is really easy to work with and not too expensive. Sometimes if you are looking through their wood rack you can find a piece with the end broken off and they will sell it to you for next to nothing, I got two 6' pieces for about a buck fitty. 

As far as gig poles go, and I was told this by another member, go to home depot, and back in the trim section they have 14 foot long,one and a quarter inch diameterpoles, you can trim them to any length and only buy what you need, cost is $1.36 per foot. I just bought mine this evening.

Hope this helps, everyone here has certainly been very helpful to me.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *tightlines (5/7/2008)*FA I am running 2500 watts on the outside and 2 300 watts on the inside and I think it helps out a little on seeing better towards the bank in shallow water.


roger that...im gonna have to give that a try the next time i go. Thanks!


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

I can help you with question #5. I'm running a J16 Carolina Skiff. I'll load a pic for you and if you have any questions feel free to ask away. 

As for your lights...Halos, 12V or HPS's all have their pro's and con's. I personally have killed fish with all. Only thing I know for sure from past yearsfloundering is...I used to poll instead ofusing trolling motor until I went with one of my friends that had one on his rig and thought the next day..."damn, my shoulders isn't sore and I don't feel like I've been beat up"...LOL So I would definitely invest in a TM. Some people would say that TM's spook the flatties and I'm sure it does some (very rarely)...but you can cover WAY more ground. Anyway...here's the pic ofmy skiff.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Where can you find the 300 watt halos at. I went to Lowes and Walmart and I could not find the 300's. All either one of them had was 500 or 1000's. May be Home depot has some.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Most halo fixtures come with 500 watt bulbs, you'll have to buy the 300 watt replacement bulbs. I have only found them at Wal-mart and Harbour Freight. 

I started off with 3 500 watt halos and then went to 5 300 watt and 1 100 watt. I was able to see alot better with more lower wattage lights. The 3 light set-up semms to shadow bad.

A buddy of mine runs the 12 volt under water light and I do not think it even compares to the halos above the water. 

I'm in the process of making the Flounder Pontoon and will be tring several diffrent lighting set up. I have 10 halos And 2 of the big square parking lights I'm going to try.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i bought my lights at homedepot. they each came with one 300w and one 500w bulb. they were about $25 a peice. very good lights and well worth the money in my opinion!


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I went and bought me two 4oo watt metal halide lights today. They were 160 a peice and they are big and bulky but I think they are gonna light up all of mobile bay. i will post pics when I get them mounted. I think they put off 16 000 lumens a peice.


----------



## johnnyb (May 10, 2008)

i like the idea of the quiet of 12 v's. please tell me what you mean by an "onboard charger"

thank you very much


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

JB

Welcome to the forum! An onboard charger is permanently mounted on your boat (for example under the console, on the transom, etc., and are wired to the batt(s) you want charged. All you have to do is run an extention cord to it (pretty simple!). They are made for marine applications, and unlike some auto chargers, will not overcharge (boil) the batts, if you forget to unplug it! They "sense" the charge, and shut off when fully recharged.

Minn Kota makes good ones, as do other companies. they come in 1, 2, or 3 bank models, depending on how many batts you need to recharge. For example, one 12V batt. for trolling motor, and another for lights, you'd want a 2 bank charger. Hope this helps!


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a 14ft mckee craft.. I put 5 150hps lights on it and run a eu2000 honda. I love it, it cuts murky water really good. I also have two aqua stars a each coner, they run of off batteries...nice and quiet. But the honda is really quiet to. Some people dont like hps because off the yellow tint they put off. It is all a personal choice. I have had a couple of setups and like hps alot better. Good Luck


----------

